# What are your Donkey's Favorite People Food Snack?



## RJRMINIS

*[SIZE=14pt]I have found the ultimate "get your donkey to do anything" snack, yeah they like the normal apple treats for horses, and stuff, but their favorite people food treat.....IS........[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]WHEAT THINS!!!!!!!(I like them too!) They will do anything for Wheat Thins!!!!! Trust me!!! One time of trying them and they will be hooked, I know all of mine are! SO what "People Food" Snacks do your donkeys Love?




: :lol: :lol: [/SIZE]*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

: *What a great Q



: *

*Beyond the Apples & Carrots ... they love.........*

*Salted Peaunuts...that was their snack today *

*Cookies...any kind*

*Whole Wheat Bread W/ peanut butter & Ivermectin*

* :lol: Nacho Cheese Doritos...especially Wally (he thinks he is a Donk)*

* AND Jelly Doughnuts*


----------



## iluvwalkers

*[SIZE=14pt]i am a boring donkey/horsey mom :no: . i am paranoid about feeding any people food. when i was a teenager my neighbor use to feed people snack stuff to her horses bread, crackers, candies, fun stuff and they loved it. one day a mare choked on bread and died, it was awful, the vet came and couldn't help her in time. i still can see myself standing there, i remember him saying not to feed those things and it has stuck with me all these years. i also know someone who almost lost their gelding from some type of crackers. i know people do it all the time and never have a problem but i am to chicken



: but then again i don't feed anything out of my hand, can't stand pushy equine and i am always afraid of kids loosing fingers. told you i was boring



: . please don't tell my guys all the yummy stuff they are missing! Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

:



:



: YUM YUM YUM my donkeys LOVE these cookies i get at the dollar store, they are just like Fig Newtons (remember those) but they have apple filling instead of fig... they also come in blueberry which they like too, but the apple are the ultimate. they also like animal crackers since that's what they always got at their "old house"

Nikki I'm kinda like you, i worry about feeding people food... my girls are much more prone to it. except of course the cookies...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

I bake cookies for my horses and donkeys, and they love them! But I will admit, they love my sugar cookies, heath cookies, pnut butter...and the list goes on and on. Another thing they all like is for me to share my shakes with them, thats a real treat..  I have to "pull" it up into the straw and let it all drip on there tongues, but they sure do like the few drops they get! I'm not to generous with sharing my shakes with them :bgrin Poor babies! Corinne


----------



## Chico

oatmeal and snickerdoodle cookies P.J.

carrot sticks and apple slices Mac

Chico


----------

